# plum or peach



## phinds (Apr 8, 2016)

Some time back Norm (@norman vandyke ) sent me some Russian olive burl and a piece of plum. Last time Mark (@Mr. Peet) was up my way he looked at the plum piece and said it might be peach.

Norm, did you cut this from a plum tree for sure? Anyone else want to weigh in?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 8, 2016)

phinds said:


> Some time back Norm (@norman vandyke ) sent me some Russian olive burl and a piece of plum. Last time Mark (@Mr. Peet) was up my way he looked at the plum piece and said it might be peach.
> 
> Norm, did you cut this from a plum tree for sure? Anyone else want to weigh in?
> 
> ...


That was the consensus of the group, I believe.


----------



## phinds (Apr 8, 2016)

norman vandyke said:


> That was the consensus of the group, I believe.


So it's not a lock that it's plum then. Maybe Mark was right, but if the "group" you refer to saw the tree it's hard to figure they would confuse a plum tree for a peach tree. Of course, given what I know about trees (they exist. That's it.) maybe that's not hard to do.


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 8, 2016)

Paul not sure if that is plum or not, but the color don't look like peach that i have. This is a peach duck call i made from some known peach i have. Have a bunch more if you would like me to take a few pics and post.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## jmurray (Apr 8, 2016)

I've worked peach. It was very similar to cherry in appearance and smell.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 8, 2016)

Paul that is a fantastic chunk of wood. Don't let me anywhere near it. It just might become a drum.


----------



## phinds (Apr 8, 2016)

steve bellinger said:


> Paul not sure if that is plum or not, but the color don't look like peach that i have. This is a peach duck call i made from some known peach i have. Have a bunch more if you would like me to take a few pics and post.


Nice call. Yeah, I'd like to get some good pics of peach. I don't have many on the site.


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 8, 2016)

I'll get ya some up in the am, as the wife and me are headed out the door in a few mins. Heck if ya need a piece just send me your address and i'll get ya one up your way.


----------



## phinds (Apr 8, 2016)

steve bellinger said:


> I'll get ya some up in the am, as the wife and me are headed out the door in a few mins. Heck if ya need a piece just send me your address and i'll get ya one up your way.


If you have a small piece that you are sure is peach, I'd love to get it. I've got a few IWCS-type samples on the site but one more would be good.


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 9, 2016)

Paul got there and took some pics, after sanding.The last 3 pics are with a bit of lacquer on, and the rest are raw wood. Yes i'm sure these are peach. Have seen peaches on these trees in the past. They hadn't been producing fruit for the last couple years, so he took them down last year.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## phinds (Apr 9, 2016)

WOW. great photography. Thanks.


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 9, 2016)

Your welcome. Like i said if you would like this piece, just let me know and it's all yours. It's 1 3/4 x 1 1/2 x 8 7/8. No charge.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 9, 2016)

steve bellinger said:


> Your welcome. Like i said if you would like this piece, just let me know and it's all yours. It's 1 3/4 x 1 1/2 x 8 7/8. No charge.


Thanks. I'll pay postage if you like. I'll PM you my address


----------



## Cody Killgore (Apr 9, 2016)

What Steve posted is definitely peach. I got some peach wood from a local peach orchard that is slowly going out of business and it looks identical to that. Nice pics! When the peach festival was going on a couple years back, the knife with the peach wood on it from the local peach orchard was one of the first to go. Still got a little left somewhere...


----------



## phinds (Apr 10, 2016)

Cody Killgore said:


> What Steve posted is definitely peach. I got some peach wood from a local peach orchard that is slowly going out of business and it looks identical to that. Nice pics! When the peach festival was going on a couple years back, the knife with the peach wood on it from the local peach orchard was one of the first to go. Still got a little left somewhere...


Oh, I wasn't doubting what Steve posted (I've already put his pics on my peach page), I'm trying to get sure on what Norm gave me.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 11, 2016)

Norm, just so you know, Paul handed it to me and said, "Well", I replied cherry family. He then said it was identified as "Plum", I said could be, then said I might be Peach. It was not until later, a few days ago I knew it was yours. He (Paul) did say a Woodbarter member, but was very courteous not to mention names as the source.

I had said peach based on the very little experience I have had with them here. Up here, big peach trees may reach 4-7" inches at DBH. They always have white rot or some other form of heart-rot. The semi-diffuse to semi-ring porous trait is just not seen as in that posted by Steve. Never had the chance to handle solid peach wood. Norm, if you had a consensus, then chances are you were correct...


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 12, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> Norm, just so you know, Paul handed it to me and said, "Well", I replied cherry family. He then said it was identified as "Plum", I said could be, then said I might be Peach. It was not until later, a few days ago I knew it was yours. He (Paul) did say a Woodbarter member, but was very courteous not to mention names as the source.
> 
> I had said peach based on the very little experience I have had with them here. Up here, big peach trees may reach 4-7" inches at DBH. They always have white rot or some other form of heart-rot. The semi-diffuse to semi-ring porous trait is just not seen as in that posted by Steve. Never had the chance to handle solid peach wood. Norm, if you had a consensus, then chances are you were correct...


I've never seem peach wood or plain(non burled) cherry in person, so I definitely didn't know. If it helps to know the trunk diameter, the largest piece I got was around 18" across. I did originally think cherry because there were what appeared to be cherry pits inside a crack from a broken branch but I think it was dismissed by another member as most likely a squirrel hoard.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 12, 2016)

Norm, was that just over a year ago. I think I was in on that conversation. Most plums limit out around 12" DBH, for _Prunus domestica_. If you had 18" inches, that would be a monster. Could you retell the story again. How tall was the tree? Was the bark flakey or smooth? Was the bark covered with lenticels, if so how big, what shape and orientation? Did the bark peel in paper like strips? What color was the bark? Was the bark fissured or flake in frat spiraled strips? Lots of questions.....


----------



## phinds (Apr 12, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> Norm, was that just over a year ago. I think I was in on that conversation. Most plums limit out around 12" DBH, for _Prunus domestica_. If you had 18" inches, that would be a monster. Could you retell the story again. How tall was the tree? Was the bark flakey or smooth? Was the bark covered with lenticels, if so how big, what shape and orientation? Did the bark peel in paper like strips? What color was the bark? Was the bark fissured or flake in frat spiraled strips? Lots of questions.....


I don't know about the bark, but after reading all those questions about tree things, I'M feeling frissured

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 12, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> Norm, was that just over a year ago. I think I was in on that conversation. Most plums limit out around 12" DBH, for _Prunus domestica_. If you had 18" inches, that would be a monster. Could you retell the story again. How tall was the tree? Was the bark flakey or smooth? Was the bark covered with lenticels, if so how big, what shape and orientation? Did the bark peel in paper like strips? What color was the bark? Was the bark fissured or flake in frat spiraled strips? Lots of questions.....


Haha! That Is a bit of questions. I found the cut up logs in an alley, next to a dumpster. I didn't think to ask the resident at the time and I have no idea where it was now.

Here is a quartered log with bark on. 16 oz. can for reference.

 

 

 

 Hope these help a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 12, 2016)

phinds said:


> I don't know about the bark, but after reading all those questions about tree things, I'M feeling frissured



I agree- big list there of tree thingy's that I am not even sure I want to know about- like lenticels- Yikes are they contagious!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 12, 2016)

I can't help a bit, based on the bark pics, but I just wanted to say you really take good pics.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 12, 2016)

That bark is far darker than the peaches I am used to, so I would discount that one, and darker than _P. domestica_, so that is out. Not stringy so_ P. americana_ is out. Looks much like_ P. spinosa_, but too big for the species and lacks the large wide white sapwood, so it is out. There are six other possibilities that come to mind, but the one that makes the most sense to me is _Prunus cerasifera_, "Myrobalan or Cherry Plum". This common name means little to most, but the cultivated landscape varieties, known as "Purple leaf Plums" are far better known to most. I would bank an 80% confidence on such. Sandcherry bark matches but size discounts it. As said, there are a few other possibilities, but seeing nearly no sapwood I would assume Purple leaf *plum*.


----------



## phinds (Apr 12, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> That bark is far darker than the peaches I am used to, so I would discount that one, and darker than _P. domestica_, so that is out. Not stringy so_ P. americana_ is out. Looks much like_ P. spinosa_, but too big for the specie and lacks the large wide white sapwood, so it is out. There are six other possibilities that come to mind, but the one that makes the most sense to me is _Prunus cerasifera_, "Myrobalan or Cherry Plum". This common name means little to most, but the cultivated landscape varieties, known as "Purple leaf Plums" are far better known to most. I would bank an 80% confidence on such. Sandcherry bark matches but size discounts it. As said, there are a few other possibilities, but seeing nearly no sapwood I would assume Purple leaf *plum*.


Nice, Mark. Thanks.

"but too big for the specie " SMACK !


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 12, 2016)

I've got some plum I will take a pic of that looks a lot like norms pic. Buddy cut one outta his yard at his parents that they planted a long time ago. 

I'll sand the endgrain tomorrow if I get time so @phinds can look. Probaly don't have any bark pieces left but I'll check.


----------



## phinds (Apr 18, 2016)

@steve bellinger, I just got the piece. Looks great. In fact it looks EXACTLY like your pics  

Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 18, 2016)

Sorry it took so long. i was really busy last week and didn't get it sent out till Saturday. Have to get one posted for Mark also, but not sure if it fits his specks. his need's to be more precise :)


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 18, 2016)

Yeah, that Mr. Peet is a picky pain in the donkey, Paul can tell you. Steve, no rush, maybe it will be a year before you have a chance to score such nice peach again. If you can, and do, remember me. Maybe I'll be lucky and find some too. I let God decide when.

Good night....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 18, 2016)

steve bellinger said:


> Sorry it took so long. i was really busy last week and didn't get it sent out till Saturday. Have to get one posted for Mark also, but not sure if it fits his specks. his need's to be more precise :)


Shoot, too bad I didn't know that. I would have told you to wait and send them both to one or the other of us, since we get together every couple of months. Would have saved you some postage. Yeah, he like IWCS-sized samples whereas I only care about things being big enough to make a decent representation of a wood on my site and my sample boxes are full of odd-sized pieces which is fine w/ me but would not work well for him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 29, 2016)

just finished processing the piece that Steve sent me and since my pics are no better than his, I will only post one which is a 1/2" x 1/2" end grain closeup done after I sanded to 1200 grit. Thanks again, Steve

Reactions: Like 2


----------

